# Mobile Services Shortpay



## kuschelmaus1983 (16 August 2005)

hallo,

seit wochen bekommen ich alle 2 tage eine sms von shortpay unter der nummer80777, bei denen ich angeblich ein abo bestellt habe. jede sms enthält einen immer höheren kontostand. 

ich habe nun bei o2 angerufen und die haben mir empfohlen mich schnellstmögllich an den anbieter  "wapme" zu melden der hinter der nummer steckt unter der telefonnummer 0211 74845118 erreichbar mo-fr von 12 bis 17 uhr. dort soll man das sofort kündigen und stornieren. sowie mit denen verhandeln dass die einem das geld zurückerstatten, und dass man kein abo eingegangen ist.

vll hilft das ja euch weiter.


----------



## DNA2 (16 August 2005)

Klar doch - steht ja erst drei Dutzend mal hier im Forum - z.Tl. sogar in Überschriften ...


----------

